
The Dehumanisation of Agile and Objects – James Coplien (GOTO 2017) - einrealist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrBQmIDdls4
======
einrealist
James Coplien talks about the origins of OO (Object Orientation) and Agile and
puts them into perspective by ranting about the current meaning of those
terms.

I like the talk in general. It should remind us that those concepts (OO /
Agile), that we are familar with today, had a different meaning then and that
our todays perception should not be the end of the line. I certainly have
different opinions about things like automated tests or automation in general.
But I totally get the sentiment, that our profession (software engineers,
testers, designers, ..) only exists, because we failed to enable the end users
to do the important things. And because of that knowledge/experience gap, we
still write lots of crap and need all these crappy processes that are trying
to mitigate the damage.

~~~
jcoplien
+1. With respect to the bigger issues in this talk, the automation issues pale
by comparison. Thanks for joining me in thinking about our end users.

